# Median von 3 zahlen ausgeben



## Gast (22. Okt 2005)

hey hab ein problem mit dem programm... es wird zwar was ausgegeben aber wenn ich z.b 1,2,3 eingebe wird 2,1,3 ausgegeben... aber es soll ja nur die 2 ausgegeben werden.. wa sist falsch? komm echt nicht weiter;
 bitte um hilfe


```
public class GetMedian {

   public static void main(String[]args) {
 
    int a=In.readInt();      // Variablen a,b,c eingeben
    int b=In.readInt(); 
    int c=In.readInt();
   
    if (a<b && b<c||a<b && c>a); 		// Variablen überprüfen
    {
	     System.out.println("Median b");
        }

     if (a<b && c<a||a>b && c>a); 
     {
         System.out.println("Median a");
        }

    if (b<c&&c<a||a<c&&c<b); 
    {
         System.out.println("Median c");
        }
        
}

}
```


----------



## The_S (22. Okt 2005)

Ähäm, was soll der Strichpunkt hinter den If-Verzweigungen?


----------



## Guest (22. Okt 2005)

naja habe gedacht am ende jeder zeile muss ein ";" stehen? 

sorry bin totaler anfänger...  sonst passt es??


----------



## The_S (22. Okt 2005)

jep, wenn { oder } muss kein ; stehen


----------

